# Ritalin : did anyone ever got any help from mph (methylphenidate/ritalin)



## dppara (Dec 17, 2014)

Dear Members,

I've been over 8 years, or so, member of this forum. I kinda gave up on pharmacological treatment in the last few years (after pretty much exhausting all options, I settled with 15 mg cymbalta, 300 mg lamotrigine, 0-4 mg xanax combo, with this combo I was able to work).

However, there is now some option, to look into MPH. It seems that I also have some full on adhd, maybe, recently diagnosed, more or less, now I am 40, so, maybe this was not diagnosed in my childhood, I might have been compensating for the adhd handicaps with some form of high IQ, so it was bit of a surprise to hear that I might have adhd, if I have 1.5 PhDs and 800 citations to my publications.

Anyway, bottom line:

I wonder, did ever anyone got any help from Ritalin ?

It might happen that I will give it a try. If so, I will post the results here.

We'll see. I'm wondering if there is any historical evidence that Ritalin might help for DP/DR ?

(I have it about 24/7 nowadays, intensity goes up and down... on scale 1-10 it is between 3 and 10, constantly, no matter if I have panic or not.)

Cheers,

J.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

I've learnt from tests it depends how DP is caused, my last topic goes into this.

For me for instance I have ADHD since i was very young and diagnosed many times over.

I however have too much adrenaline, i've tried Ritalin but it's tendency to stimulate was a problem for me, so it depends. It's either get a spit example of Cortisol, DHEA, IgA (£100) and get your doctor to do adrenaline levels (free?/depends on health care, where you live) and see if this is an issue... or just commit a few days to trying it, it's gets to work fast, you'll know if you have bad effects fast on Ritalin, i'd also get the XL slow release version, Adderall XL (just an idea because it stretches out the hit, lower addiction rates, newer etc).


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/dpdr/comments/2wj5af

Yep there is a story i linked the other day. Okay it is Adderall which I suggest, but they are so similar, ones just smoother from my effects.


----------



## dppara (Dec 17, 2014)

hmm... well, let's see, this ritalin thing might happen to me soon-ish ...

there seems to be an anti-correlation between my ability to concentrate vs my level of DP... (morning i concentrate better, evening worse, morning i have less dp, evening a lot)

ritalin tends to send me to sleep... at low doses (so i noticed - when i tried it in "not official"/uncontrolled/ad-hoc ways)

its better if docs check it/see it evaluate it, if it works for dp or not... i cannot really tell from my personal experience but it could help - that is my hunch - based on some ad-hoc / uncontrolled experiments, that i did...

need to check it in a controlled way... might post some result on this


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Yeah, one thing with stimulants is checking your heart regularly.

If it makes you sleep then you respond well IMO, it's not stimulating you, forget the tests. For some Ritalin is calming for others it gives people anxiety.

It sounds like it could actually help you focus, least I do when I am tired but not so tired that i'm falling asleep. Hopefully a doctor can find the right dose in the middle...which if being sleepy on it, I am sure the doctor can stop this, as most have trouble sleeping on it! failing that there is different versions that have similar properties, once you get on Ritalin they aren't as strict I find to try out alternatives.

Good luck


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

I was on ADDerall shortly after my symptoms hit hard during my college years. It did work in some respect, basically by allowing me to hyperfocus on my work which helped calm me down and got me through my days (it was no cure by any means, and over time it stopped working).

As an addendum, how do you have half of a PhD?


----------



## dppara (Dec 17, 2014)

Chip1021 said:


> I was on ADDerall shortly after my symptoms hit hard during my college years. It did work in some respect, basically by allowing me to hyperfocus on my work which helped calm me down and got me through my days (it was no cure by any means, and over time it stopped working).
> 
> As an addendum, how do you have half of a PhD?


hmm, interesting

this morning (1 hours ago), i had some dp burst, took 10 mg mph and 0.5 xanax sr, and now the dp is in managable range

half phd = licentiate, in nordic countries

A licentiate is a degree below that of a PhD given by universities in some countries. The term is also used for a person who holds this degree.[1][2] The term derives from Latin licentia, "freedom" (from Latin licere, "to allow"), which is applied in the phrases licentia docendi meaning permission to teach and licentia ad practicandum signifying someone who holds a certificate of competence to practise a profession.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Licentiate_(degree)

In Swedish and Finnish universities, a Licentiate's degree, recognised as a pre-doctoral degree, is equal to completion of the coursework required for a doctorate and a dissertation which is formally equivalent to half of a doctoral dissertation.

In Finland, the extent of Licentiate Degree is 120 ECTS equivalent and it requires two to three years of full-time research. Its prerequisite is a completed 4-year academic degree at advanced level, such as a Master's degree or a Magister's degree.[11] Licentiate degree holders are officially eligible for independent scientific research in Universities, and entitled to the right to supervise Master's and Licentiate degree theses.


----------



## dppara (Dec 17, 2014)

WreckingHotelRooms said:


> Yeah, one thing with stimulants is checking your heart regularly.
> 
> If it makes you sleep then you respond well IMO, it's not stimulating you, forget the tests. For some Ritalin is calming for others it gives people anxiety.
> 
> ...


Thanks !  and merry x-mas !


----------

